# who does camo gun dipping



## yallwatchthis (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 30-30 lever gun I need camp'ed had devoured spilled on it (dont ask its been over 6 years and it still pissess me off).

I am looking for resonable QUALITY work that will last, I'm in west pensacola.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Michael Cole with Coles taxidermy


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*cerakote & Dipping*

Panhandle Powder Coating, does both. they are on fowler off 9 mile


----------



## Crashcrew (Apr 15, 2012)

Als Pawn shop in pace talk to Brian


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*be careful*

Be Careful with the selection of who dips camo, it is a tricky process which has quite a learning curve, some folks cerakote first, which in some cases not a good primer. The dip scratches off easily as it won't adhere good to cerakotes smooth finish. It has peeled of like a bad decal. Might want to do a little research on that before you plop down 150.00 or so for a job. Panhandle has figured out the process and I was quoted around 125.00 for a colt defender dipped.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Why don't you do it yourself? :whistling:

http://youtu.be/sKflPxomNSo

GOOD LUCK


----------

